# Gentoo Wireless Help

## rAmKrIsHnAn

Hi all:

 I recently installed gentoo on my laptop (Toshiba A15-S157) and I could get everything working except my wireless. It has an internal wireless card (intel pro wireless v10/100 - I could not find what chipset this one is- is it intel?). I followed the wireless config instructions at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122435 - I ran etc-update and updated all the config files. But when I run iwconfig, the wirelss card is not listed. It displays lo, eth0, tunl0 (I don't know what this tunl0 is) and says "no wireless extensions". I am sure I have compiled the kernel with wireless support. The wireless always worked without any problems on other distros that I have tried (fedora, mandrake, knoppix) - so I guess this card is well supported. Should I follow the linux-wlan-ng project instead of the portage support? Thanks for any help!

-Ram

----------

## inode77

Enter lspci and locate the line of your wireless card (if you are not sure just post the output; if lspci is not installed (excute as root) you install by "emerge pciutils".

Here is a howto for ipw2200 cards (you probably have one in your laptop. 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-217688.html

----------

## rAmKrIsHnAn

here is the output from lspci:

juggernaut ~ # lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:00.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:00.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)

0000:00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

0000:01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB PRO/100 VE (MOB) Ethernet Controller (rev 83)

0000:01:0a.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

0000:01:0b.0 CardBus bridge: Toshiba America Info Systems ToPIC100 PCI to Cardbus Bridge with ZV Support (rev 33)

do you see anything trivial here or should i install the drivers from the link you mentioned in your reply?

thanks,

 Ram

----------

## manicman

I dont see an wireless nic.

if i do a lspci i get an entry as followed:

0000:03:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)

just see an ethernet controller...

manicman

----------

## rAmKrIsHnAn

I just checked the details in Win XP. It shows up as "Toshiba Wireless LAN mini PCI card". What driver do I need here in gentoo?

-Ram

----------

## rAmKrIsHnAn

Ok, I tested with a MEPIS LiveCD. Wireless works here. lspci here gives exactly the same output as the one that gentoo gave (above). Does this mean my wireless card is detected in gentoo? Please advise!!

-Ram

----------

## inode77

Boot mepis and type "dmesg" look for something similar to this (at least something that mentions your wlan card):

```
ath_hal: 0.9.14.9 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413)

wlan: 0.8.4.5 (EXPERIMENTAL)

ath_rate_onoe: 1.0

ath_pci: 0.9.4.12 (EXPERIMENTAL)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ath0: 11a rates: 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps

ath0: 11b rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps

ath0: 11g rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps

ath0: mac 5.6 phy 4.1 5ghz radio 1.7 2ghz radio 2.3

ath0: 802.11 address: 00:05:4e:4a:2e:e0

ath0: Use hw queue 0 for WME_AC_BE traffic

ath0: Use hw queue 1 for WME_AC_BK traffic

ath0: Use hw queue 2 for WME_AC_VI traffic

ath0: Use hw queue 3 for WME_AC_VO traffic

ath0: Atheros 5212: mem=0xc0210000, irq=11

```

Post it if you find something, if not post the output of "lsmod".

----------

## rAmKrIsHnAn

Ok, here is the relevant output from dmesg:

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

PCI: Enabling device 0000:01:0a.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:0a.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:01:0a.0 [12a3:ab01]

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:01:0a.0, mfunc 0x01000002, devctl 0x60

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0000, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000019

PCI: Enabling device 0000:01:0b.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:0b.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:01:0b.0 [1179:0001]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x00b8, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000007

cs: IO port probe 0x0100-0x04ff: excluding 0x1e0-0x1e7 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0x0c00-0x0cff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0a00-0x0aff: clean.

cs: memory probe 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff: clean.

orinoco 0.13e (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>, Pavel Roskin <proski

@gnu.org>, et al)

orinoco_cs 0.13e (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>, Pavel Roskin <pro

ski@gnu.org>, et al)

eth1: Station identity 001f:0001:0008:000a

eth1: Looks like a Lucent/Agere firmware version 8.10

eth1: Ad-hoc demo mode supported

eth1: IEEE standard IBSS ad-hoc mode supported

eth1: WEP supported, 104-bit key

eth1: MAC address 00:02:2D:82:21:C5

eth1: Station name "HERMES I"

eth1: ready

eth1: index 0x01: Vcc 3.3, irq 11, io 0x0100-0x013f

eth1: New link status: Connected (0001)

eth1: New link status: Connected (0001)

and relevant output from lsmod (it was too long- let me know if you need the entire output):

orinoco_cs              7048  1

orinoco                39564  1 orinoco_cs

hermes                  7680  2 orinoco_cs,orinoco

pcmcia                 16900  9 orinoco_cs

yenta_socket           17920  1

pcmcia_core            45632  3 orinoco_cs,pcmcia,yenta_socket

----------

## rAmKrIsHnAn

and here is my .config file if u need to take a look...

http://mason.gmu.edu/~rkrishna/kernel_config.txt

----------

## UberLord

You need to configure your PCMCIA Yenta bridge in the kernel

----------

## rAmKrIsHnAn

Thanks a lot! That worked.

-Ram

----------

